# A few pics of the brats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't spent much time with the goats lately, just been so busy. 
I went out with the camera for a short bit earlier to visit and get some pics. I spent more time running from Snow White and Big Bang so I could manage a couple of pictures, but for the most part I spent 95% of my time snuggling, hugging, and getting/giving smooches to Snow White, with Big Bang rubbing his stinky head all over me. He waits for Snow White to gang up on me before he moves in, sneaky brat LOL Such a bad habit for him, I know...I know!

They saw me coming out, and jumped back across the creek running, I was worried about a stampede!
I think this caption would be.. 
MOM!!! IT"S MOM!!!! HURRY!!! LOL









These are the only goats we have now - Ithma was slow crossing the creek, so she's the only one missing. 









Big Bang, Snow White, Trouble, Madison, and Ithma's twin boys/Madison's little brothers


















Rotten butt, er uh Big Bang 









Treats? TREATS? Unfortunately he had som diarrhea the other day, along with Ithma's red boy, so no treats for a few more days. Not sure what they ate that made their bellies upset - all is fine now though.


















The queen bee, Snow White, whom I absolutely love <just wish she wasn't mean to other goats!>. She's my snuggle baby, so very sweet 









OMG LOL









Caption this one LOL!!!!!









Her 'are you going to put that thing down and come snuggle with me?' look









Isn't it funny that not long ago I was posting how Big Bang was terrified of the girls, especially Snow White, she'd look at him and he'd run for his life LOL Well now they are in love...I guess she got over her last guy, and has moved on....Expecting their first kids together at the end of Feb!  LOL










When Madison saw I had no treats she went off to graze and browse by the creek.
She is pregnant! We noticed a BIG change in her in just the last week! She's getting wider, and her teats look to have dropped won a little under all the hair, I'll end up giving her a trim around the udder this coming week just enough so I can keep an eye on her growth. She's due Feb 18th!
She's young though, she was born in Jan, BUT, she is nearly as tall as all the other does, so we feel she should be just fine.









Madison's 2mo full baby brothers. They are such sweeties. The white one wouldn't come near me though! I was wearing a jacket that had different colors vs. the black one I always wear, and I think that with my big camera freaked him out LOL


















Big Bang pouting because I wouldn't let him rub his stink on me anymore LOL









Ithma was being camera shy so no pics of her


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Great picture, you can sure tell they are much loved goats!  Spoiled? Says who?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Candace...your pictures of your goats are always so expressive! Wow are those baby boys growing fast.... is that a dark spot I see on the white baby's shoulder? His red brother is a very nice looking little guy...and both are sooooo THICK!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Great pictures your goats look awesome as always. i just love Madison she was a winner from the beginning.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I always love seeing your pics! I LOVE the one were Snow White looks like she is holding her breath :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Great pictures as always, I'd sure love to paint one someday, with your permission of course...... I think that Snow White must be imitating a chipmunk.....lol..... funny but I was looking at the great pics on Flickr that you took of her when she was kidding. Great for seeing a birth in progress.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I love your pictures, I know I have said that a bunch already. They are wonderful.

Jan


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

LOOK at how big those babies are! They are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone  

Liz - yep the white baby has a spot on his shoulder that he was born with


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Your goats are beautiful. They are so happy too. I loved looking at these.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Merry 

We had considered keeping the twins and wethering them for the kids to use in 4-H, but I think they will be too big by then, or at least bigger than what I want my kids to show. Until they get a little older I want young goats for them, other than Big Bang if my son does show him. He has his heart set on it, so we'll see what happens.
The kids haven't shown an interest in doing wethers, they want to show does. I'm hoping for some does from the 3 girls, but if we get boys, then at least then they could decide on wethers or not for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed...thanks for sharing........ :thumb:


----------



## Kygoatman (Dec 12, 2011)

Just like to say hello again to all. I used to live in florida a few years ago. I live not far from you hoosiershadow. I am in the market for a nice young male in the near future. Your animals are wonderful looking and I have had to start all over from scratch. I have 8 young ladies that will need attention late next year. 

Thanks

Tom

Used to be myakkagoater on here but couldn't get it to reset


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I want that red boy to be my new buck. Unfortunately I have no way to make that happen, lol, but I daydream about it, hehe. 

I've been a bit busy and away from the forum recently (my 16 year old daughter has decided to make me a grandma, *sigh*) but I was just talking to someone about how I'd like a solid red buck and I had to make time to come back and see if you had any newer pictures of these kids up.


----------

